# Carving patterns are small but the difficulty is high



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Many people think that small patterns will be easy to carve, and conversely large patterns will be difficult to carve. But the reality is not so, small patterns will be difficult to carve, small details require high precision, if not careful the carpenter can destroy it.
In the video above, the carpenter carved a small pattern, but it took 5 hours to complete


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - simply awesome - thank you again for sharing.

.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Whoever that was, he makes it look easy.


----------

